

Ebola Zaire + USA Immigration Centers = Utter Disaster? - giardini

Is anyone else concerned that at the same time we have set up large immigration centers with poor sanitation conditions, we also may soon see the Ebola Zaire (EZ) virus enter the USA? If that occurs and EZ gets to one of the immigration centers, then the immigrants will undoubtedly flee, scattering throughout the population. The result would be a disaster of almost unbelievable proportions (of course it might be a disaster even w&#x2F;o the immigration centers, just not as rapidly spread).<p>The incubation period for Ebola Zaire is 2-20 days and the fatality rate is 80-90%. There is no vaccine; there is no cure.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vox.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;6&#x2F;26&#x2F;5839394&#x2F;the-deadliest-ebola-outbreak-in-history-is-happening-right-now
======
spingsprong
It has a fatality rate of UP TO 80-90%. Some outbreaks it's been as low as 35%
and the current outbreak in west Africa has a 65% fatality rate.

Ebola isn't super contagious. Way, way more people die from the flu every
single year than have died from Ebola ever.

~~~
giardini
While other varieties of Ebola were not very contagious, the current outbreak
of Ebola _Zaire_(EZ) is _very_ contagious.

EZ spreads by contact, may spread via air (the monkeys in the study cited
below apparently inhaled the virus in one form or another), has a long
incubation period during which the carrier can pass the virus to others, is
mostly fatal, and has no good treatment or cure. Furthermore it has been shown
that EZ can be carried by pig populations (it doesn't kill pigs apparently) so
now we need to worry about our pigs too:

[http://healthmap.org/site/diseasedaily/article/pigs-
monkeys-...](http://healthmap.org/site/diseasedaily/article/pigs-monkeys-
ebola-goes-airborne-112112)

Combine this with the poor conditions at immigration centers and it looks to
me like an oncoming "cluster f*sck" SNAFU for the USA. I fear incoming EV may
far outstrip Iraq/Syria in significance but see little activity or awareness
at the political level.

